
Don't Kill Your Digital Transformation with Technology Obsession - mikesiemasz
https://compuware.com/digital-transformation-technology-obsession/
======
mikesiemasz
Unfortunately, the motivation to survive can morph into a motivation to
conform. Enterprises can be lured into adopting en-vogue technology to
modernize the management of mission-critical assets instead of adopting new
processes and tools to improve those assets where they already run—often on
the mainframe.

